# Doctor Who - series link change for Series 1



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

For all of those with a series link for Doctor Who, please note that from Saturday evening's download the two different eras of Doctor Who will be split into two series.

Current the 'Classic' series_id is used for all episodes on Series 1 - but from Saturday night's download the new versions will have a new id - this will include those currently on Saturday's on BBC1.

As long as you do not force a daily call in the hour or so before Doctor Who - then this Saturday evening's episode will record as normal.


----------



## smatson (Mar 14, 2001)

are we still geting listing from tivo ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

smatson said:


> are we still geting listing from tivo?


The answer is Yes judging from the successful Daily Call I did at 8pm last night on my Cachecarded networked S1 Tivo and the full Guided Setup back to the Tribune EPG from the AltEPG I did this morning on my Dialup S1 Tivo.

Of course it may still be only a matter of time until the axe finally falls.........


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete, can I respectfully ask you to stop crowing and STFU? Let sleeping dogs lie, and all that.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

This is the last Doctor Who of this (half) season - by the time it comes back then the official S1 service should be long gone, why make the change?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps the subcontract with Tribune for guide data was not so easy to get out of....

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> Perhaps the subcontract with Tribune for guide data was not so easy to get out of....


The point is that Tribune is still supplying a UK EPG feed to Tivo in their usual format in order to fulfil the contract for the EPG data for the Virgin S4 Tivo boxes. Had Tribune stopped supplying Tivo with any UK EPG data on 1st June then if we were still picking up any data feeds at all they would not have any new days of data after 1st June.

All of which points to the fact that our service is not being terminated for any good practical reason but merely in order to meet Virgin's mean spirited demand that the Virgin S4 Tivo be made the only way to have a Tivo in the UK.

Of course now that Tivo and Virgin have realised that there still going to be other Tivos operating in the UK and that a free AltEPG will actually mean far more of those Tivos remaining in use with a far higher public profile (including a possible journalistic one) than an old run out pay S1 Tivo service they may be beginning to wonder if they haven't shot themselves in the foot...............


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

steveroe said:


> This is the last Doctor Who of this (half) season - by the time it comes back then the official S1 service should be long gone, why make the change?


What exactly makes you say that?

If they can't manage to shut down the service on Day One then why should things be any different on Day One Hundred And One.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't be too optimistic Pete, it's only been 3 days!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Don't be too optimistic Pete, it's only been 3 days!


However I bet if I had told you we would still have service on T+2 a week ago you would have told me that I was living in a fantasy world.

By the way I notice that aside from growing a beard compared to your forum alter ego that you also seem to have lost a lot of weight and now seem to look scarily similar to yours truly.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> What exactly makes you say that?
> 
> If they can't manage to shut down the service on Day One then why should things be any different on Day One Hundred And One.


They will *start* shutting the service down on 1st June.

Looking forward to 10th September when I can quote this back already.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

steveroe said:


> They will *start* shutting the service down on 1st June


That's not what they said back in the middle of February when 1st June was quoted as the definite end of service date.

If they were building something the slippage would be normal but here all they are doing is pulling the plug on a phone line or deleting some Tivo Service Numbers from a database.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> That's not what they said back in the middle of February when 1st June was quoted as the definite end of service date.


No, but that is what they said on 27th May. I don't know how calendars work in your world but here May is later than February.



> If they were building something the slippage would be normal but here all they are doing is pulling the plug on a phone line or deleting some Tivo Service Numbers from a database.


You have no idea what's involved. (And neither do I, not working for TiVo or Virgin)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trinitron said:


> You have no idea what's involved. (And neither do I, not working for TiVo or Virgin)


I just use a process of rational deduction. Something other people seem to find quite difficult for some reason.

There are only three ways to cut off Tivo S1 customers reliably:-

A. Shut down the 0808 dialup number

B. Change all the UK Tivo Service Numbers to Account Closed status to stop those with network access managing to connect and obtain Guide Data.

C. Stop updating the Guide Data even if people do manage to find a way to connect to the system. But C isn't going to happen as the Guide Data is still being updated for the Virgin Media S4 Tivo users.

If you know another way then I would be delighted to hear it.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Re: C There is no reason to beleive that the S1 data sits on the same server or is the same database as is used by Virgin boxes. Would you launch a brand new service intended to have millions of subscribers connections on 20mbps+ broadband in a matter of months on a 10 year old infrastructure designed for dial up access speeds?

Oh, D, change the IP address of the server.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

E, configure the server not to talk to S1s.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Oh, D, change the IP address of the server.


Doesn't work as US Series 1 machines will still need to access it.



TCM2007 said:


> E, configure the server not to talk to S1s.


Doesn't work as US Series 1 machines will still need to access it.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What leads you to believe that US S1 machines share the same server as UK machines?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> What leads you to believe that US S1 machines share the same server as UK machines?


And what leads you to believe that they don't


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh yes I'm sure they have all 2 million customers on 1 server. The server is an old IBM XT.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> And what leads you to believe that they don't


Common sense?


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Trinitron said:


> No, but that is what they said on 27th May. I don't know how calendars work in your world but here May is later than February. . .


Not sure what your point is but I think Pete's point is something has changed and undeniably something has.

Whether it's a miniscule or major change only time will tell.

BTW is there any hope the mods here will move service ending debate posts to the right threads? This was a good thread about a series pass issue.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Doesn't work as US Series 1 machines will still need to access it.


http://www.whatismyip.com/tools/ip-address-lookup.asp

IP: 204.176.49.3
Host Name: en-gb-service.tivo.com

It could access the same data as served by 204.176.49.1 (service.tivo.com) but sounds unlikely.


----------

